# ethtool -K/optimizing offload settings

## Akaihiryuu

I am wanting to optimize my offload settings.  eth0 is my internal gigabit network...eth1 is also a gigabit interface but is connected to my cable modem so it is using 100mbit/full duplex.

Right now I turned on everything on eth0 that it will let me turn on just so I could see what the NIC supports...I have a basic understanding of what most of these options do (reduce CPU overhead by offloading some functions to the NIC hardware).  I figure these will all be safe for my LAN, but I have heard that some of these options can cause issues with things like cable modems sometimes.  I'm just wanting to know which if any of these options will be safe to enable on my external (cable modem) interface.  My connection is used a lot for things like online gaming, so I don't want to introduce any latency.  Both NIC's are Realtek gigabit.

```
triforce ~ # ethtool -k eth0

Offload parameters for eth0:

rx-checksumming: on

tx-checksumming: on

scatter-gather: on

tcp-segmentation-offload: on

udp-fragmentation-offload: off

generic-segmentation-offload: on

generic-receive-offload: on

large-receive-offload: off

rx-vlan-offload: on

tx-vlan-offload: on

ntuple-filters: off

receive-hashing: off
```

```
triforce ~ # ethtool -k eth1

Offload parameters for eth1:

rx-checksumming: off

tx-checksumming: off

scatter-gather: off

tcp-segmentation-offload: off

udp-fragmentation-offload: off

generic-segmentation-offload: off

generic-receive-offload: on

large-receive-offload: off

rx-vlan-offload: off

tx-vlan-offload: off

ntuple-filters: off

receive-hashing: off
```

----------

